# 69 Electric Hideaway Conversion?



## IGOTGOAT (Sep 4, 2010)

I see Home used to sell one but the motors are discontinued so they are in the process of redesigning their kit 2-3 months maybe. $230 i think. I see year one make one for the 67 68 69 camaro but not the goat WTF!. Does anyone else make an electric conversion kit for the 69 GTO's ?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I made my own using Dodge Daytona/Lebarron electric headlight motors. All I did was make a simple sheetmetal bracket which secured to some existing holes in the core support and used a two position toggle switch similar in appearance to the factory toggles for the rear defrost and reverb switches.


----------



## 369GTO (Mar 23, 2010)

Is that for sure with Tiger redesigning their kit? I was going to fab my own but if they have a kit on the way I will wait.:willy:


----------



## IGOTGOAT (Sep 4, 2010)

yes according to their site tigerefi.com goto products and read 4 yourself


----------



## 369GTO (Mar 23, 2010)

Bad news.... That page has been that way for over two years....exactly...I've sent email after email with no reply from them at all. I wish it were true....


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Someone posted a DIY thread some time ago, can't find it though....


----------



## 68goht (Oct 2, 2011)

*Hideaway Headlight Converting to Electric*

Did you use any relays with your toggle switch approach? Also with toggle switch you always need to remember to close the covers.



ALKYGTO said:


> I made my own using Dodge Daytona/Lebarron electric headlight motors. All I did was make a simple sheetmetal bracket which secured to some existing holes in the core support and used a two position toggle switch similar in appearance to the factory toggles for the rear defrost and reverb switches.


----------



## 68goht (Oct 2, 2011)

Did you ever convert to electric?


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

I used motors, wiring harness, and module from a 93-97 firebird. I made my brackets to mount in holes that were already in the bumper. It works just like it did with the vacuum, only faster and at the same time. Also works without engine running. Another conversion is to use Mazda Miata headlight motors.


----------



## 68goht (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm currently in the process of releasing a conversion kit for the 68-69 GTO. 
You will have 2 options 
Option#1 "Complete bolt on Kit which includes everything you need $745"
Option#2 "Detailed Installation Process Document/CD $300". 

This solution utilizes factory headlight switch so doors go up/dwn when headlight on/off 
No more sagging or lagging headlight doors. 
Doors go up and down every time
Uses all your original hideaway headlight parts except vaccum actuator
No drilling any holes
Contact me if interested.


----------



## 68goht (Oct 2, 2011)

When you say "module" what does the module do?


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

The module is the relay pack and controller for the headlight motors. It switches the polarity of the wires going into the motors to open and shut the doors when it senses the headlights turn on and off. The inputs I used on it are, power in, ground, headlight signal and DRL input(this has to see power when headlights on, ground when off. I used a dual throw relay for this). It has four output wires, two for each motor. It also senses when the load on the motors increase (doors full open or shut), then cuts power to the motors. Once I got it all sorted out, it works like a dream!


----------



## Marktat (Nov 21, 2011)

*Here is one!*

www.retro-electro.net/ProductGTO.html


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

That's a really nice looking system.

They $ure are proud of it too.

With a little mechanical wherewithal you can easily fab your own setup, it's not that hard.


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow! That's almost too purty to hide behind a grill and bumper. :agree they sure are proud of it!


----------



## Jhendon (Jan 22, 2020)

I know this is an old thread but currently doing a conversion and surprised at how little information is out there. If anyone is interested, you can do it for under 100 bucks. Buy two 2 inch linear actuators from ebay or amazon. They have built in limit switches so you do not need any kind of module to control the power. Buy a couple strips of metal and build a bracket for the base, mount them, then figure out the angle to get full travel of your headlight covers out of the 2 inch travel of the actuator. Then get a couple of relays to deal with the power and an inline fuse. You can pull the relay trigger right from the headlight low beam power wire. Do not need to run anything back inside the car. You do not need to buy a 1k kit. BTW, you can cut a section out of the front bumper mounts near the headlight bucket braces by the lower mounting hole and use regular bumper brackets instead of dishing out 400 bucks for repops. Good luck.


----------

